# GT6000 fuel pump replacement



## BassFishingNC (Sep 12, 2013)

*Fuel pump replacement on Craftsman ???? (Not sure about Model Type ???)*

I have a late 80's to early 90's tractor (model # unknown) 18 HP opposing twin cylinder. The fuel pump is a Pulse operated fuel pump and is cracked and leaking fuel when engine is running. I cannot find a replacement for it. My question is can any current craftsman model Pulse operated fuel pump work as a replacement for this tractor? I know I would have to rework mounting holes or brackets to attach a newer fuel pump, just need to know if it would work like the original one. If one can, any suggestions on a model or type? Thanks for any help.

I have attached photos of the tractor and broken fuel pump. As you can see, it is in the beginning stages of getting most of the rust sanded off and painted. The original color was all Gray with red stripes in the front.

NOTE: I narrowed this tractor to a possible GT6000, best I could figure it might be by the look of the steering & mowing components, but not positive. The tractor has a Briggs & Stratton Engine Model # 422437, Type # 1281 01 , Code # 92082632.

Also, printed on an identification tag located on the Transaxle is Type# 122419X , but no Model # to be found.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Welcome to the Forum!.. Do you have a tractor model#?


----------



## BassFishingNC (Sep 12, 2013)

No I do not know the model number. It was originally on a sticker attached to the rear fender under the seat. It is long gone. I checked the front side motor covers near the spark plugs which should have been stamped on one of them, nothing showing.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Try HERE


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

Since it's a Briggs engine, post the Model & Type numbers off of that.
I might be able to identify the Sears#???
Likely 42xxxxx-xxxx-xx

Not aware of any GT 6000's with a Briggs.


----------



## BassFishingNC (Sep 12, 2013)

Briggs & Stratton Engine Model # 422437, Type # 1281 01, Code # 92082632. 

Also, printed on an identification tag located on the Transaxle is Type# 122419X , but no Model # to be found. 

I was brain storming trying to narrow this down to what Model and the close as I could figure was the GT6000. So It looks like I missed it by a mile. Thanks for picking that up.


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

I have *15* 422437's in my database, but not that Type#.
14 of them are GT-18's, and the other I have listed as a Craftsman II, but I think it's still a GT 18.

All of them have the fuel pump as part of the carb.


----------



## dyt4000 (Jun 8, 2004)

Doesn't it work on the same principle as the modern plastic ones? If so, I picked one up from my local NAPA Auto Parts.


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

I'm kind of curious if this is an add on, since typically the carb has a built in fuel pump and pump repair kits are available.

Briggs 393397 or 693502 depending on if it's a 3 or 4 screw pump.


----------



## BassFishingNC (Sep 12, 2013)

Take a look at the following Craftsman manual from sears, this is the closest I can find as having the exact identical set up as my tractor (everything from gauge set-up to engine specifications). The last page of this manual states the following: 

WHEN ORDERING REPAIR PARTS, ALWAYS GIVE THE FOLLOWING INFORMATION:
" PRODUCT- GARDEN TRACTOR
• MODEL NUMBER - 917.255930
• ENGINE MODEL NUMBER - 422437 TYPE NUMBER 1266-01

It is the same Briggs and Stratton Engine that's on my tractor "422437", except...... my type engine is 1281-01 not the 1266-01 as show on this manual. Do you think this may be it but the manual is just showing an earlier model? 

Link to Craftsman 18 HP tractor manual:
http://www.searspartsdirect.com/par....+TRACTOR-manual?pathRender=fromManualTabPage


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

253744 422437-0679
254410 422437-0750-01
255910 422437-0721-01
255910.1 422437-1256-01
255911 422437-0721-01
255912 422437-0721-01
255913 422437-0749-01
255914 422437-1209-01
255915 422437-0758-01
255916 422437-1209-01
255917 422437-1209-01
255918 422437-1256-01
255919 422437-1256-01
255930 422437-1256-01

BTW- This list is NOT complete. It's just what I have been able to compile on my own.

The Engine CODE# shows the date it was built.
yymmddzz

The TYPE# is used for reference and can denote MANY different things, such as which charging system, carburetor, paint color, governor spring etc.......

The tractor serial number contains the date, but since you lost that.........

Did you look at the rear by where the hitch would mount?

Edit-
I suggest you go to the Briggs website and download the IPL for your specific engine.
That way you can see the fuel pump that is supposed to be built in with the carb.
That still begs the question of-
is your pump aftermarket?


----------



## BassFishingNC (Sep 12, 2013)

Do not know if it is an after market and neither does the previous owner. He said it had been sitting for years. He doesn't have any of the original purchasing material with it either. Did not think it would be this hard trying to figure out the model #. I called Sears and gave them the serial # to the tractor, their reply was I need to keep trying to find the model #. So I take it they don't keep track of which serial # goes to which model. I'll check the Briggs website and download the IPL for the specific engine as you suggested. Thanks


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

It's not "technically" impossible for different models to have an identical serial#

The serial # contains the date, the nth tractor made of* that* model# and a factory code letter denoting where it was made.

IF a factory was producing 2 (or more) different models AND just happened to build the 100th tractor of each on the SAME day, they would have identical serial#'s.


----------



## BassFishingNC (Sep 12, 2013)

You hit the nail on the head. I'm glad you know your tractors. The Briggs parts list showed 3 and 4 screw fuel pump mount Carburetor for this engine. I removed the air cleaner and found that it is definitely a 3 screw fuel pump mount carburetor. I attached photos of it and man it's dirty inside.

My question now is, why or for what purpose would an after market pump be placed on here when it is manufactured for a mounted fuel pump?


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

I'm not aware of a 42 series that doesn't have a fuel pump type carb, but that doesn't mean they wouldn't exist. I don't work on these filthy things.

Who knows why previous owners do things?
Maybe it quit pumping fuel and someone told her it was going to be $$$$$


----------



## BassFishingNC (Sep 12, 2013)

I'm going to remove the carburetor and give it a good cleaning and go from there with getting the parts for rebuilding the fuel pump. Thanks for all the leg work you help me out with. This is a first for me on these forums and it is definitely a wealth of info on here from guys like yourself. Appreciate it much.


----------

